# أفكار مشاريع تخرج جديدة فى هندسة الاتصالات 2011



## محمود010 (17 أغسطس 2011)

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*

*نظرا لكثرة حيرة الجميع وكثرة الطلبات التى تأتينى فقد رأيت انه من الافضل مساعدة الجميع ووضع أفكار لمشاريع التخرج بهندسة الاتصالات حتى تكون مرجع للجميع ان شاء الله .*





*اولا : هذه الافكار يوجد منها ماهو فكرتى ويوجد ماهو أفكار مستوحاه من مشاريع أخرى على مستوى العالم .*
*ثانيا : لن أسمح بأى شخص ( مع احترامى للجميع طبعا  ) بأن يسألنى عن اى شىء فى اى مشروع ( فى الوقت الحالى فقط  ) وأرجو من الجميع ان يبحث عن معلومات عن المشروع ويقرأ ويجتهد ثم لو وقف عليه شىء يمكن ان يطلب المساعدة سواء منى او من اى شخص آخر .*

*نبدأ بعرض المشاريع وعلى الجميع ان يختار كما يحلو له واذا لم يكن مازال طالب فيمكنه ان يجيب على من يسأله عن فكرة مشروع :*​

*Design and Simulation of CDMA System*


*Design and Simulation of OFDMA System*


*Performance Evaluation of Turbo Codes Using Various Decoding Techniques*


*Implementation of LTE on FPGA using VHDL*


*Implementation of WiMAX on FPGA using VHDL*


*Chip spread spectrum modulation*


*Home appliances controlling using mobile phone*


*Cell range setter*


*Advanced Data Encryption using FPGA*


*Gps tracking system *


*Localized GPS Tracker* 


*Biometric *


*Automatic traffic load monitoring from static cameras *


*Face tracking with multi-camera setup *


*Under Water Wireless Communication*


*Designing Femto-cells*




*Object Tracking and Navigation for Robot *


*Design of Wideband Low Cross-Polarization Antennas for Wireless Communications and Radar Applications *


*Adaptive Antenna Array *


*Ultra Wide Band Systems*



*Sensors Application Using Microcontroller*


*Design of a Bluetooth Encryption Engine Using FPGA *


*Wireless Systems Capacity Enhancement using combination of OFDM and CDMA*


*نظام مراقبة المرضى عن بعد من خلال نظام يعمل على الخلوي و GPS *


*عمل عصا ذكية لمساعدة من لم يهبه الله نعمة البصر بحيث يكون بها رادار وحساسات موصله بمذبذب بالمكان الذى تمسك به يد الشخص بحيث عند اقترابه من اى خصطر سواء ( حفرة - ماء - سيارة - حائط .... الخ ) يهتز المذبذب فينتبه الشخص . *
يمكنك مشاهدة باقى الموضوع فى هذه الصفحة ( اضغط هنا )ا


بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله​
​


----------



## عماد الكبير (17 أغسطس 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير 

استمر على هذا المناول 

ووفقك الله للخير


----------



## acer.7 (4 سبتمبر 2011)

مشكور وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## محمود010 (27 سبتمبر 2011)

انا لا أعلم من قام بمسح المشاريع ؟!!!!!
ولكن اذا كان المنتدى هو الذى مسح الموضوع فلذلك لن ادخل على هذا المنتدى مرة أخرى
فانا اردت المساعدة فقط
السلام عليكم


----------



## هند هلالى (29 سبتمبر 2011)

رائع جزاك الله خيرا ....


----------



## BULESKY (21 أكتوبر 2011)

هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t251623.html#ixzz1bQfsVpNj


*could help me please
send e 
fnar444.ya 
i need to design and simulation a circuit 
and PIC \
C PROGRAM 
THANK YOU*​


----------



## eng.mai90 (22 أكتوبر 2011)

*great*


----------



## Abdul twab (30 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا لك وفقك الله


----------



## an_isma43 (31 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ابوعمار الشمري (27 نوفمبر 2011)

شكرا" على جهودك تحياتي


----------



## أ بـو بـد ر (27 نوفمبر 2011)

Wireless Health Technology مفهوم حديث في الولايات المتحدة ، ابحثوا عنه في قوقل و يوتيوب و ستخرجون بأفكار مشاريع جديدة و تطبيقية و مفيدة للإنسانية


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (13 يناير 2012)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## محمود010 (20 مارس 2012)

وجزاكم مثله ان شاء الله


----------



## محمود010 (3 أبريل 2012)

انتظروا منى قائمة جديدة من افكار المشاريع قريبا ان شاء الله 
بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله


----------

